# Prewar Paramount? or...



## Tinman (Jun 19, 2018)

Hello all, 
I am a new guy to CABE and need help on a frame I acquired recently from an estate sale, and wanted some help with honing in some details on the bike as it isn't found on any registries...and I am primarily bmx spectrum of the hobby. 
Not sure what time line this Paramount is. 
It is #749 but no letter?
If I have it right, white was team colors




 

 

 

 
I also have the skiptooth Paramount cranks w/o b/b, rear freewheel skiptooth single hub and Brooks seat.

Missing much, but have started projects with much less. Putting it back together is big bucks though.

Any ideas/imput would be awsome.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2018)

The top tube decal was added but that decal scheme was used in the 40's along with white paint. Possible repaint at some point?

1940 catalog


 

1948 catalog






*# 713 Blue Touring setup       1957*
Found this on the Registry. The 800 numbers were in1958


----------



## Tinman (Jun 19, 2018)

Seems to be original paint and pinstripe, though chipped up a bit.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 19, 2018)

I want to say, it's a late 59, but I am definitely no expert.


----------



## rhenning (Jun 19, 2018)

Go to the Waterford site and they have a section for dating all Paramounts.  If you want Warerford will for a fee give a pedigree on your bike if it exists.  They have all the records.  You might even get to talk to Richard Schwinn.  Roger  
Just to add what I could find frame 749 is a 1958 bike roughly the middle of the year.  Richard for a fee could probably tell you more.  Roger


----------



## Trainman999 (Jun 19, 2018)

As frame #913 in documented as being shipped on 6-25-58 by its shipping labile, frame #749 is probably a 1957


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 19, 2018)




----------

